# how much does your mini mancha milk?



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

Just curious how much your mini manchas milk. I milked mine first time for me and got 1/4 a cup if I was lucky BUT I did not remove kids from her as I had no place to put them.

I read online someone got 1 gal a day from a mini.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aawwww...the babies got it all. That sounds like my first time milking my NDs. I have a FF lamancha that milks a quart twice daily. I'm breeding her to an ND buck for minis. 
You must separate to get any significant amount of milk...and the amounts really are all about the genetics of your does and bucks.
You can try putting babies in a crate for the night?


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Yea, the babies were getting it all.

I have one that gives me 1/2 gallon a day and another that gives me 1 gallon per day, milking twice a day.

I separated at night while the babies were on their moms so milking once per day at that time was about 1/2 of the totals above.


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

Well that sounds right to me you should have seen the babies I was shocked how solid and strong and healthy and energetic they were. I litereally would say wow I have nice lookin goats. (This is my first time everything amazes me) I have hope for my girl yet. Her orifices are big so it's really easy to milk her.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I get about the same from my mini Nubian when the kids are on her. More first thing in the am, though. But she only has half an udder working. Now that the kids are weaned I get a half gallon a day. Not too shabby for a doe with only one side working.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I just got a Mini Mancha, but she's not in milk yet. According to the breeder's ledger her dam was giving 3/4 of a gallon a day at peak production. She said her does all have their "milking stars" and give between 3/4 to a full gallon a day.

I specifically chose my girl because she was from excellent milking lines, though, so I don't know if that's normal. This breeder had started out with prize winning Nigi milkers and crossed them with the highest producing Lamancha lines she could find. I got my girl cheap because the breeder chose not to register her as she has a steep rump and weak chine, so she's not show quality. I'm hoping she's still a champion producer, though!


----------



## tenfairytoes (Oct 1, 2012)

To:Warpony 
WOW one udder wonder! I love it!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I had a mini Oberhasli long before there was such a breed. She gave me close to a gallon a day with her kids on her. Her dam was a full Oberhasli and a milking fool. She was an Oopsie, as the Nigerian buck got loose and in with my does. I had some blue eyed Boers, Mini Alpines, Oberhaslis and Nubians way before there was any interest in breeding them on purpose!!!!!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a mini mancha who gives 3/4 gal a day at peak. Even with her kids on her she always had a decent amount to offer me. I was very pleased with her this milking season. I liked her so much I bought a full La Mancha doe so I could breed more minis like her for my herd.

7 months in, she was still giving me at least 1/2 gal a day, and she does NOT want to slow down or dry off...I have to leave town unexpectedly and I am trying to dry her off early (8months fresh now), it has been hard to do.


----------

